# Unix Timestamp in Java?



## Dark-Nemesis (18. Juli 2007)

Gibt es eine möglichkeit einen unix timestamp in java zu bekommen wie in php mit date(U)?

Damit bekomme ich zwar das genau datum aber ich hätte es halt gerne komplett in sekunden

java.util.Date DateToday = new java.util.Date();
DatumToday:Wed Jul 18 14:14:58 CEST 2007


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (18. Juli 2007)

Moin!



> long getTime()
> Returns the number of milliseconds since January 1, 1970, 00:00:00 GMT represented by this Date object.


Also:

```
long secondsSince1970 = new Date().getTime()/1000;
```

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Dark-Nemesis (18. Juli 2007)

ok danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hatten wir schonmal:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/262723-datum-unix-timestamp-konvertieren.html

Gruß Tom


----------

